# Handlebar Shortening Question



## Boon 51 (27 Aug 2013)

I have a Specialized Crosstrail Comp which now I only use for the road and I'm thinking that the bars are a bit too long.
Can I cut them down by an inch each side or should I go and get some new bars at the right size.
Is it dangerous to cut them down?
My other hybrid has 24 inch bars and these are 26 inch or there abouts.

Cheers


----------



## User6179 (27 Aug 2013)

Just slide the shifters n brake lever and grips in an inch if you dont want to cut , a lot of hybrid owners do this any way to fit bar ends, cutting will be ok as well .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Aug 2013)

Is cutting them dangerous? Not if done well, no.


----------



## Boon 51 (27 Aug 2013)

Eddy said:


> Just slide the shifters n brake lever and grips in an inch if you dont want to cut , a lot of hybrid owners do this any way to fit bar ends, cutting will be ok as well .


 
Cheers Eddy..
Job done and a quick 2km just to see if all is well, and it is.

Thanks.


----------



## 02GF74 (27 Aug 2013)

cutting bars is ok. you need to be aware that some bars, notably carbon fibre, are reinforced at the ends so that bar ends can be fitted. If you cut that part of, then clearly you should not fit bar ends.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Aug 2013)




----------



## Kies (27 Aug 2013)

Measure twice,cut once. I took off 1.5 inches on either side of my flat bar sirrus bars. Love it!


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2013)

Ive cut over 2 inches each end off my old MTB bars.


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Aug 2013)

02GF74 said:


> cutting bars is ok. you need to be aware that some bars, notably carbon fibre, are reinforced at the ends so that bar ends can be fitted. If you cut that part of, then clearly you should not fit bar ends.


 
Mine are just run of the mill bars that did have marking's on for cutting..

Cheers


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Aug 2013)

Kies said:


> Measure twice,cut once. I took off 1.5 inches on either side of my flat bar sirrus bars. Love it!


 
Not so brave as you I went for the inch cut then as I could always take more off if needed.


----------



## Born2die (28 Aug 2013)

Think I have to do this to mine. It's difficult to know though as its such a difference in width from the road bike though


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Aug 2013)

Born2die said:


> Think I have to do this to mine. It's difficult to know though as its such a difference in width from the road bike though


 
I measured my Bad Boy 2 and the bar was 24 inch's in old money and that feels good, the bars on my Specialized crosstrail which I only use on the road anyway are 26 and a bit, so 24 inch was my guide line?


----------



## Born2die (28 Aug 2013)

Thanks will have to find a tape measure.


----------

